
,I have just discovered Hacker News and need help - Maui_Maui
I&#x27;m new here obviously, and so far looking at it this site&#x2F;tool looks amazing and very useful. However I&#x27;m not entirely sure how I can use it to its full potential. Is there any type of reference guide I could refer to or anyone willing to show me around? Any kind of help would be appreciated.
======
coldtea
Hello, read the Guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

and FAQ:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Useful to know: HN is created and run by (VC group) Y Combinator -- so one of
the main focus (initially) was startups
[http://www.ycombinator.com/](http://www.ycombinator.com/)

HN was written (the web server part) by Paul Graham, one of the founders of Y
Combinator Read his website here:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/](http://www.paulgraham.com/)

~~~
Maui_Maui
thank you

